# AT&T Again Enters Indian Telecom



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

After its 2002 departure from the mobile services venture that was then called Birla-AT&T-Tata, though is now Idea Cellular, US telecom major, AT&T, is back-with-a-bang on the Indian telecom circuit. 

On the last day for the Department of Telecommunications (DoT) to receive applications for telecom licenses yesterday, AT&T announced applying for a pan-India license to offer telecom services in all 22 circles of the country. 

 In a statement, the company said it would be partnering with Mahindra Telecommunications, a subsidiary of the Mahindra group, for its mobile foray. Already in place is a 74:26 Joint Venture (JV) between AT&T and the Mahindras for the purpose of operating national and international long distance services in the country. 

AT&T described its comeback as 'an important step towards participating in India's upcoming spectrum allocation proceedings'. 

Meanwhile, DoT is learnt to have received nearly 200 applications within the span of yesterday. Some names that formed part of this mad rush include: Omaxe, Ansals, HTMT, Tulip IT, Sterlite Group, Ispat Group, and even Jindal Steel, Sify, Moser Baer, e-network Solutions, and the Dalmia Group. 


Source


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

which means the iphone is expected soooooooon .... awesome ... cant wait for iphone v2


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

Somewhere i heard that the service of AT&T is not good in US


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

kum se kum competition toh badega telecom industry mein which will result in lower tarrifs


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> which means the iphone is expected soooooooon .... awesome ... cant wait for iphone v2



But the i stuff is always too expensive atleast for me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, you never know. a lot of foreign players are entering the market. So we can't be sure that prices will go down, considering India has the cheapest telecom rates.


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ im expecting that apple will be dumping v1 iphones here in india by 2008 and within 3-4 months of its indian launch there will be a v2 iphone ... which will allow them to reduce the cost a little


----------



## sandeepk (Oct 3, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Somewhere i heard that the service of AT&T is not good in US


Yes that is true. Only in cities they have good coverage. Otherwise it is not that good. But still it is the largest mobile service provider!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 3, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Somewhere i heard that the service of AT&T is not good in US



I too heard that, and more......they're service clauses give them the right to disconnect you if you criticise them too harshly, its on ZDNet
Please read
*blogs.zdnet.com/ip-telephony/?p=2480
*blogs.zdnet.com/ip-telephony/?p=2493
*blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=903


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

iMav, what I meant was the service rates (calls/sms/net etc.). Not the device.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sify applied for a Telco license!*

SIFY of all the people, That is it, if they get the license, our great indian mobile fone revolution is going to dumpster.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a good news and now we will see handsets with service agreements


----------



## abhishek_del (Oct 3, 2007)

gooid news...200 applications..man..mast...main thing is spectruym allocation..i hopethey keep 3g or mayb 4g in mind...heardthe some execs complaining


----------



## anand1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good AT&T showing interest in Indian Telecom market is a good sign fo the Indian economy as a telecom jiant is showing a faith in it. It's nice hint for the growing Indian economy.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 3, 2007)

On Noes! I Seriously don't want them AT&T to speak a fscking damn word about 'Net Neutrality' and Money they get from it. That would seriously mean bad news for us 

And yeh, I visit Digg a lot, it seems AT&T Cellular (well, Cingular was bought by AT&T) has really bad service and fleeces its customers.


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ how dare u call at&t a bad company .... steve jobs has teid up with at&t which means that its the best .... the best ... nothing less than the best .... no cellular company can match to at&t in the US .... its God governed ....


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ how dare u call at&t a bad company .... steve jobs has teid up with at&t which means that its the best .... the best ... nothing less than the best .... no cellular company can match to at&t in the US .... its God governed ....


Seriously.. AT&T is one of the Lead Blasphemy-Pushers for Anti Net-Neutrality campaign in US.

When a law is passed on removing Net Neutrality, The ISP can charge prices on specific website you browse!

That is, it works more like, say our Telephone Operator's 6rs/min Hotline. Except that its for Websites!

Imagine ISPs charging 100websites/day, etc. 

It'll surely happen soon. Ever since some Ad-Blocking tools started appearing, the Anti-Neutrality stuff got more fiercer!

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Neutrality


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

dude ur at thinkdigit.com/forums ... here anything related to apple is blessed by Zeus the God of Gods ... so dont dare to say that anything related to apple is bad .... thats the un-written rule here at thinkdigit .... steve jobs is Jesus and the iphone is the Jesus fone and cupertino is jerusalem


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 4, 2007)

If the PPL of AT&T start their Net Neutrality crap in India, we are going to be in great trouble. Next thing we would know is that IMI would start suing people like crazy.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> dude ur at thinkdigit.com/forums ... here anything related to apple is blessed by Zeus the God of Gods ... so dont dare to say that anything related to apple is bad .... thats the un-written rule here at thinkdigit .... steve jobs is Jesus and the iphone is the Jesus fone and cupertino is jerusalem


Absolutely correct! But there is just one problem! I dont see the word "Apple" or "iPhone" in any of [xubz]'s posts.. Heck i dont see these words mentioned by any other person except you in this thread. So i suggest you STOP trolling in this thread.. Please cry about Apple or Windows or Linux in some other thread.


----------



## intelomkar (Oct 4, 2007)

what Apple,iPhone and Steve got to do here? 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> dude ur at thinkdigit.com/forums ... blah blah blah. ... and cupertino is jerusalem


till date i was thinking that the forum is the place where everyone has right to say what they think/feel. but it seems different here


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Absolutely correct! But there is just one problem! I dont see the word "Apple" or "iPhone" in any of [xubz]'s posts.. Heck i dont see these words mentioned by any other person except you in this thread. So i suggest you STOP trolling in this thread.. Please cry about Apple or Windows or Linux in some other thread.


 sir please read again "anything related to apple" at&t has a tie up with apple with regards to iphone fyi  which thereby cleans at&t of all sins as it has partnered apple


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^ in that case, the hcl stores also haf a tie up wid apple here in india. so what you said applies to that as well??!! seriously, plz don't spoil all the threads. stick to the topic.


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ obviously ...  ... even reliance is the cleanest company and has never twisted the law or done anything against the law coz it ha signed up with apple


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sir please read again "*anything related to apple*" at&t has a tie up with apple with regards to iphone fyi  which thereby cleans at&t of all sins as it has partnered apple


 Exactly.. *YOU* are the only person who is talking about "*anything related to apple*". That's what im saying.. This thread isnt about "*anything related to apple*". Im sure now you'l reply saying AT&T is related to apple, but then i'd only reply by saying that its *CLEAR* to *EVERYONE* except *YOU* that the context of this thread does not involve AT&T's contract with apple. There, i saved this forum from one more stupid reply. And frankly speaking, no one gives a **** about "*anything related to apple*" in this thread. Hope i've gotten through to you. 

P.S.: No one gives a **** about reliance in this thread either


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

try and understand the sarcasm ... if u cant skip my posts saves us both a lot of crap


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 5, 2007)

Wokay!

Here's a List of What-Not to Do in Digit Forums
1. Bash Apple
2. Bash Steve Jobs. The God?
3. If Apple supports any company, then that Company is Great!


In Short, I'm not gonna even see any thread the says the word Apple (Even if i'm thinking to own a Mac Mini)

Sheesh!


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

:d ...


----------

